# The Canon 7D Mark ii is here!!!!!!!!



## swiftparkour94

Look at it, freakin beautiful x'D


----------



## pgriz

The design probably works for people with short noses.  Although if you're going to go that way, you need another grip on the left (right in image), and another set of buttons/wheels on that side as well.  Better patent that idea, before Canon steals it as a way to boost lens sales.  Oh wait - maybe this is the opportunity to have both wide angle and telephoto in at the same time?


----------



## Overread

That's not the 7DMII that's the 7D3D


----------



## swiftparkour94

Overread said:
			
		

> That's not the 7DMII that's the 7D3D



HAHA!!! New feature!! I saw a stupid video on YouTube, this guy said his GoPro was the 7D Mark II "It is really portable and only has 2 buttons! Look, *presses shutter button* did you hear it take a picture? It's so silent!" lol


----------



## swiftparkour94

pgriz said:
			
		

> The design probably works for people with short noses.  Although if you're going to go that way, you need another grip on the left (right in image), and another set of buttons/wheels on that side as well.  Better patent that idea, before Canon steals it as a way to boost lens sales.  Oh wait - maybe this is the opportunity to have both wide angle and telephoto in at the same time?



I'm not going to lie, this would be a cool Frankenstein sort of idea to try. I think duct tape would do the trick ha


----------



## Fishmaster

Looks like a new eyeglass design from Lens Crafters. Can you imagine looking thru them with a pair of fisheye lenses? That would ruin your day.


----------



## swiftparkour94

Fishmaster said:
			
		

> Looks like a new eyeglass design from Lens Crafters. Can you imagine looking thru them with a pair of fisheye lenses? That would ruin your day.



Going by your username, you'd probably warm to it quit well


----------



## Fishmaster

You suppose that camera works underwater???


----------



## swiftparkour94

Fishmaster said:
			
		

> You suppose that camera works underwater???



I'd bet it would, even with the lens off!


----------



## Tony S

That's gonna be a real #itch to carry with a pair of 400 2.8's on board.


----------



## pgriz

Tony S said:


> That's gonna be a real #itch to carry with a pair of 400 2.8's on board.



Who said anything about carrying?  The OP didn't show the accessory that comes with it.  It's mounted on gun support of the demilitarized Humvee.


----------



## swiftparkour94

pgriz said:
			
		

> Who said anything about carrying?  The OP didn't show the accessory that comes with it.  It's mounted on gun support of the demilitarized Humvee.



It comes with an additional hello kitty stickers for a fee of $50!


----------



## tonyo

Wow! I like this concept... one with wide angle lens, the other with telephoto... 2 in 1!


----------



## Professional

When you shoot, how many cards do you insert? Do it taking dual pics at one click once?


----------



## mustafanazif

swiftparkour94 said:


> Look at it, freakin beautiful x'D



funny... its looking useful for 3D shots : ) but nice idea....


----------

